# My first Australian paph..



## paphioboy (Apr 19, 2009)

Finally!! I bought this Paph Lovesong (acmodontum x sukhakulii) yesterday at my society Autumn show.. Now growing on my windowsill during the day, where it gets rather low light, and under lights at night until I go to bed.. Hope I don't rot the roots off this one as I'm not used to growing in bark, and aussie growers are fond of using very deep pots.. Have to restrain myself from watering more than once a week..  Anyway, here's the plant:
1 previously flowered growth and 1 nearly mature growth.. 





The pot is nearly 3X the width..!!


----------



## emydura (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice healthy plant.

So what is the Australian link?

David


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice buy. yea what the connection? Was a Aussie vendor there?


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh, I meant its my first paph in Adelaide now.. First orchid for that matter..  bought it from Nicky Zurcher of Nicky's Slippers. You can check his website, but its outdated.. He does some interesting breeding with tetraploid Maudiaes..


----------



## NYEric (Apr 20, 2009)

Back at school, get to work! oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 20, 2009)

Very pretty leaves. The pot looks taller than most.


----------



## Bolero (Apr 22, 2009)

Ah ok, I have to say that Nicky Zurcher is a wonderful grower. Although when you go there, there seem to be many plants he won't sell.

Very knowledgable grower though so you bought from the right place.


----------



## emydura (Apr 22, 2009)

I find Nicky's plants grow really well and form large clumps readily. The downside is I really struggle to flower his plants for some reason. I have a few (eg Iantha Stage) that are just putting out more and more growths but I have never flowered them. 

Normally it is the other way round for me. That is, I flower them easily but struggle to grow them into large clumps.

David


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 22, 2009)

> Ah ok, I have to say that Nicky Zurcher is a wonderful grower. Although when you go there, there seem to be many plants he won't sell.
> 
> Very knowledgable grower though so you bought from the right place.



Oh, okay.. its interesting that he had a lot of one-off plants at his booth at the show.. I was deciding between this one and (tonsum x superbiens), (Lovesong x Maudiae 4N).. Our society is planning a bus trip to his place in August.. Oh, the temptation...  



> I find Nicky's plants grow really well and form large clumps readily. The downside is I really struggle to flower his plants for some reason. I have a few (eg Iantha Stage) that are just putting out more and more growths but I have never flowered them.
> 
> Normally it is the other way round for me. That is, I flower them easily but struggle to grow them into large clumps.



David, I have to agree his plants are of a good size with multiple growths. Maybe he grows under less light..? The foliage of his Maudiae types are absolutely fantastic and the spikes are quite tall..


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 23, 2009)

Happy blooming!!!


----------

